# Spagetti worms



## dtgeneral (Mar 6, 2007)

I think I have figured out what the white stringy stuff is in my tank. I found a site talking about spagetti worms. What I couldn't get from the article is are they bad for the tank? What will eat them or get rid of them, anything? Also Im still not sure what the other thing growing is, it isn't nuisance ananome though, I found that and compared, its not the same.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

If you have spaghetti worms don't fret. Also called Medusa worms. They are excellent detrivors and are your friend. Do not try to rid them.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

the worms wont hurt anything


----------



## dtgeneral (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the help. One mystery down one to go.


----------

